# Spotify Playlist for Romantic Era Symphonies



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought some might be interested in this playlist I made. My favorite era.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Or maybe not. I picked some highly rated cycles to go with it as well.


----------

